# Redtwin's Hurricane Michael Recovery Lawn Journal



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

This photo is from about 5 weeks prior to Hurricane Michael, which hit on October 10, 2018.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Post Hurricane view from the roof (October 11, 2018). Most photos in the journal will be taken from the lower right corner of this picture looking across to the left towards the white workshop.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Cut all downed trees, cleared debris, and raked (October 21, 2018).


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

So it begins... Scalped and put down a bunch of sand. It ended up being just shy of 2 yards/1000sf. Also put down some 29-0-9 at just over 1lb N/1000.

March 19, 2019.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

After 1 week. The weather has been unseasonably chilly and the kids were home on spring break so with the cool temps and heavy traffic, this first week has been slow.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

After 3 weeks; you can really start to see where it is thicker due to the tire ruts. Temps are finally up in the 70s and we got some good rain.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like it coming back in pretty good. Good luck with it this season


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

1FASTSS said:


> Looks like it coming back in pretty good. Good luck with it this season


Thank you!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

After 5 weeks. The ruts are still showing but the grass is running into it and poking out in spots (see close up). I'm hoping that if I just keep mowing it low, it will fill in quickly.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Coming along nicely and great progress post hurricane...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Coming along nicely and great progress post hurricane...


Thanks. I'm more and more impressed with Tifway 419 each season.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm jealous of that back yard. I have a great location right near where I work but the lots on the west end of PCB are small.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Crabbychas said:


> I'm jealous of that back yard. I have a great location right near where I work but the lots on the west end of PCB are small.


I got lucky and was able to expand by buying the lot behind me. It was landlocked and the owner was either going to sell it to me or build duplexes on it. Luckily, his price was right and we got it.

West end is very nice! Do you have a lawn journal? I'd definitely like to compare notes.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Another mow at .5" today. Looks like I'm getting close to round two of sand leveling.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Regulators, mount up!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Off Topic here. But that Robot looks pretty sweet. Are you into Robotics?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

My kids are in a First Tech Challenge club and I let them set up in my workshop. They've taken over well over half of my shop but it's cool to watch them build and program the robots. Pretty much that whole back wall, except my bikes, is their supplies. They built them from scratch; they have two. This one is being modified so that is why it was left out on the table.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

419 continues to fill in nicely. 


I'm assuming good things are going on under the grass in the soil. The 'shrooms are going to work on all the wood chips and dead roots.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I've never used PGR, but I would think that would slow down the growth to spread into the sand. Does it not? It's looking great!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I've never used PGR, but I would think that would slow down the growth to spread into the sand. Does it not? It's looking great!


I was thinking it would slow vertical growth but encourage lateral growth to spread in the bare areas.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Mid week mow and threw down some Sunniland. My yard smell a little "farmy" right now.




Wafting... wafting... ooh, it's magic!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Another mow at .5" today. Looks like I'm getting close to round two of sand leveling.


He probably thought you were taking a picture of him. "Look how high I am daddy!" "Mmhmmm, looking great son. But that grass though." :lol:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Another mow at .5" today. Looks like I'm getting close to round two of sand leveling.
> ...


That's exactly what he was saying!!! :lol:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Up'd the HOC to just under an inch to deal with some of the level issues. I'm starting to see some greening effect from the Sunniland app.



Edit: Better photo later in the day removing shadows.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Put down some Sedgehammer with dye, NIS, and a pinch of Celcius. The green kyllinga was getting out of control.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I applied some baby shampoo to the hot spots as a sort of experiment to see if it will help with water retention. I started syringing at 12PM and 3PM for 5 minutes a zone. My HOC is still about 7/8".


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I got another mow in last night at 7/8". I'm at GDD 300 and I'm going to let it rebound for a bit because (1) the grass is a little stressed and (2) I want to see if it will spread better. I'm thinking of putting down some Dominion this evening when things cool off.

I also pulled a 5-gallon bucket full of lespedeza before it got too crazy hot. The dry spots are getting a little better but I am babying them big time.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Putting in work :thumbup: What are your thoughts on the baby shampoo or is it too soon to tell? Keep me posted as I stocked up on some but have not applied yet...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I think it's too soon just yet. I didn't hit the whole area so that I can tell if it made a difference. I hand watered that section this morning and the water was definitely soaking in quickly. With such sandy soil I think my issue is water retention and not compaction so the shampoo may not help. I'll keep you posted on if it makes a difference. I don't want to spend the money to treat my whole yard with Hydrotane but I may have to get some for the trouble spots. I did the tuna can test earlier this week and I am getting at least 1/2" with 1 hour of run time on each zone. Right now I'm running 3 times a week and doing the syringe thing twice each afternoon for 5 minutes/zone.

I also have Japanese beetles showing up in my pool skimmer so I will definitely be putting down Dominion tomorrow. I only saw two worms while pulling weeds in about 500 sf but I will treat that as well.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> I think it's too soon just yet. I didn't hit the whole area so that I can tell if it made a difference. I hand watered that section this morning and the water was definitely soaking in quickly. With such sandy soil I think my issue is water retention and not compaction so the shampoo may not help. I'll keep you posted on if it makes a difference. I don't want to spend the money to treat my whole yard with Hydrotane but I may have to get some for the trouble spots. I did the tuna can test earlier this week and I am getting at least 1/2" with 1 hour of run time on each zone. Right now I'm running 3 times a week and doing the syringe thing twice each afternoon for 5 minutes/zone.
> 
> I also have Japanese beetles showing up in my pool skimmer so I will definitely be putting down Dominion tomorrow. I only saw two worms while pulling weeds in about 500 sf but I will treat that as well.


Thanks for the feedback. My lawn suffers from compaction for sure. I dropped some Dylox today for the grubs...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have not mowed all week due to out of town work. I was going to cut with the rotary but it was wet and threat of rain continues. I barely got it done with the greens mower. There's a little bit of scalping but overall it's looking better each day.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have not used the baby shampoo just yet. Im going for the throat on my front lawn tomorrow with a scalp at the very least of .50"! I may try to go lower but I don't have a super accurate HOC gauge just the homemade one I made which is fairly close to .75" and .50".

I was going to wait until the end of the month but Im itching to use the reel since it has been fixed...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

My middle son did his first mow today. He did well but had a few scalps mostly on the turns. The weeds are standing out a lot in the photo because this past weekend I did spot apps of Sedgehammer and Celcius (separately). It's only been a few days and the broadleafs are already starting to yellow. The dang green kyllinga doesn't seem to be phased but I know Sedgehammer works even slower than Celcius. You can see a big patch of it on the left of the mower. If this Sedgehammer treatment doesn't at least somehow effect the green kyllinga, my next spot treatment will probably include some Glyphosate. This green kyllinga is really burning my rump!

On a separate note, it's all filling in nicely. I'm way overdue for my next app of T-Nex. I've been getting pretty good regulation even with all the rain. I'm just treating at .25/K and pushing it out to 300 GDD. HOC is still just a skosh under an inch.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Getting your son in the game is awesome! Those weeds will be gone in no time. Heck I haven't even sprayed my backyard yet but maybe after this next cut. Your lawn is for sure coming along...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Getting your son in the game is awesome! Those weeds will be gone in no time. Heck I haven't even sprayed my backyard yet but maybe after this next cut. Your lawn is for sure coming along...


Thanks @ctrav


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I did a quick mow at just under 1" HOC with the rotary mower after over a week of growth from being out of town. I will probably hit it again tomorrow or second day with the GM1000. We've obviously gotten some good rain this week as it has continued to fill in nicely. The T-Nex is regulating well at .25/K. After a week I only had a few spots with minor scalping. The lespedeza in the foreground is yellowing and dying after my most recent Celsius app.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> I did a quick mow at just under 1" HOC with the rotary mower after over a week of growth from being out of town. I will probably hit it again tomorrow or second day with the GM1000. We've obviously gotten some good rain this week as it has continued to fill in nicely. The T-Nex is regulating well at .25/K. After a week I only had a few spots with minor scalping. The lespedeza in the foreground is yellowing and dying after my most recent Celsius app.


Looks very good and thicker...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > I did a quick mow at just under 1" HOC with the rotary mower after over a week of growth from being out of town. I will probably hit it again tomorrow or second day with the GM1000. We've obviously gotten some good rain this week as it has continued to fill in nicely. The T-Nex is regulating well at .25/K. After a week I only had a few spots with minor scalping. The lespedeza in the foreground is yellowing and dying after my most recent Celsius app.
> ...


That spot back behind the shadow of the palm tree is SUPER thick. The whole back half of the yard used to be heavily wooded before we bought it and extended the yard. I was pulling all kinds of junk out of the dirt as I cleared. I don't even want to think about what might be buried there that would make it turn that green and thick.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's been a while since I've updated. I'm now mowing right at 1" using the rotary. I'm at GDD 441 today and rebounding a bit. I'm really chomping at the bit for a scalp and top dress but I have a couple of parties planned and I'm sure my wife would not appreciate me turning them into beach parties. The sand is coming soon though. 
There have been some changes. I took out a camphor tree in the corner of my yard that was compromised by the storm. My back neighbor is also building a big pile barn.



The dove weed issue I have is being taken care of by my last Celsius app. Though it has worked on spurge and lespedeza in the past, it did not work this time. I will have to adjust fire and go at it from another approach.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I got going on round 2 of leveling today. Still a long way to go to finish it all. I may not have enough sand to do the whole backyard. It was a lot bumpier than I thought.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have been fighting green kyllinga in my 419 for years. Celsius label shows it will work against kyllinga but didn't even phase it. Added Quinchlorac to the mix and that only stressed the 419 and not the kyllinga. I then tried Sedgehammer which did very little. I did a Celsius/Sedgehammer mix to no avail. I recently saw some post where someone mentioned Dismiss really worked well on it so I gave it a shot. I was seriously to the point of going glypho on it and just plugging it back so I gave Dismiss a try as a last ditch effort. IT WORKED! Or at least it appears to be working very quickly. The green kyllinga is browning out and the 419 looks great underneath it. I wish I could give a shout out to whoever it was that mentioned Dismiss but I can't find the post.

This is 24 hours after application:


This is 48 hours after application:


The pictures really don't do it justice because I had to mow at the 24 hour mark because my yard is in rebound. I did a spot spray and missed some so I will have to do another app in a few weeks but I have never been so glad to watch a weed die. My smile muscles are getting worn out!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I did a mild HOC reset scalp today. I'm mowing at 1 1/8 and was still getting scalping in some areas so I just brought it down a notch. I'm not ready to knock it back down to .5-.75 since I still have lots of sand from the most resent leveling job and don't want to run the reel through it.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I started back on PGR today at .25oz/K with added Dominion at .6oz/K and Feature at 1oz/K. Mowing at 1" right now.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I tried my first app of spraying AS 21-0-0 yesterday. I thought I was going at half rate of .5lbN/K, but come to find out you must do an even lower rate for foliar apps. I have some slight burn spots showing up where I walked with my rubber boots and it went on heavy. You can see my tracks in the photo. I watered it in right after and it looks like I only burned the tips.

On a brighter note, the brown spots are dead green kyllinga. I'll rake it out once I know the Dismiss is done doing what it does.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Coming in nicely and looks great at 1"!!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I love Dismiss when it comes to sedges and kyllinga. It is the best thing that I have found in terms of working fast and knocking it out. How warm was it out when you applied?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I applied in the evening when the temps dropped under 90 degrees. Trying not to be a nerd but I did look up the temp and it was 86F and dropping at the time I sprayed the Dismiss. It showed absolutely no stress on the first app and very little stress on the second app two weeks later.

I definitely have some burning from the AS app but it is still green underneath so it should be fine.



Edit: Added the photo.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Better photo for some scale.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I am using certainty for the first time on my sedges instead of dismiss to see how it does. It is much slower than dismiss. I applied Thursday, and you can tell it is working, but not with the same gusto as when I used dismiss.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

We are in a wonderful rain pattern right now with storms coming through twice a day. The bermuda has already recovered from the slight burn.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow that's a big difference...looking good!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That photo was taken in the exact same spot, too. No photo magic going on but it is one of my sweet spots. I have several sweet spots now and they are getting bigger. I don't like the 1" HOC but I really don't want to scalp it either. I'm going to try to hold it here for this season and start lower next spring.

I'm hoping these rains keep up. It'll fill in thick in no time.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I did a rotary mow yesterday at 1 1/8" and put down another app of T-Nex at .25/M spiked with Feature at 1oz/M. I also did a spot spray of Celsius at high rate for spurge and some doveweed.

It's looking shaggy but I just can't bring myself to scalp it. I want to enjoy some green for a little bit.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks @ctrav

If the sand spots fill in before the end of August I may go ahead and get it back down to 3/4. That would require a scalp down to .5" from just over an inch. My wife is probably thinking I am crazy because every time it gets to looking halfway decent I either dump a bunch of sand on it, create brown patches by killing the kyllinga, or scalp it. It's looking better and better each time though.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I've started sprigging an area that I expanded to give the lawn area a better shape.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I sprayed AS 21-0-0 at .2lbsN/M. I immediately watered it in with .5" per zone.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Reel mowed doubles at 1"HOC. 
I wanted to do diamonds but dang! It's HOT!!!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I sprayed some Urea 46-0-0 this morning at .23lbsN/M. It had just drizzled and we are expecting some light showers so I didn't water it in. My fingers are crossed for a nice shower but not a washout.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Dang it... good thing Bermuda recovers well.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Dang it... good thing Bermuda recovers well.


Is it fert burn?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

HungrySoutherner said:


> Is it fert burn?


The kids were painting tables in the backyard and didn't want to get paint on the grass. It was plastic drop clothes that sat on it all day. The paint would have done less damage than the plastic.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I did a hard scalp down to .25"-dirt. Triple cut with the GM1000 while my son followed using the rotary to pick up all the clippings.

I put down some 10-10-10 and will be doing lots of watering.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I've been mowing every other day since scalping. Today I applied another app of 10-10-10 at .5lb N/1000sf and put down a follow-up app of Bifen XTS for mole cricket control. It's coming back nicely.

I'm shocked at how Bermuda is a COMPLETELY different grass type at <.5" versus 1"! I didn't keep it low enough for long enough earlier in the season.

September 5 (scalp)


September 8 


September 14


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

For sure looking good!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ctrav said:


> For sure looking good!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's filling in very nicely under the 10-10-10 I've been putting down. I'm still mowing at HOC .5" every other day. It's almost out of the rebound period. I'm thinking I'm done with PGR for the season. I really want to push the growth for the rest of the year.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looking really good &#128077;&#127998;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Looking really good 👍🏾👍🏾


Thanks!


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice journal! Maybe I'll try some leveling next year


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

david_ said:


> Nice journal! Maybe I'll try some leveling next year


It's the best way to get it reel low. Mine is still very bumpy but I was at least able to smooth out the bomb craters this season. Yours is looking good with some green popping through at just day 3. Keep mowing it at your desired height even if it feels like you are not mowing off anything.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Doubles are the only way I can get the stripes somewhat straight. According to Greenskeeper App, I am finally through the rebound and back to 0% Suppression. I'm still struggling with spurge but I'm going to just let it die once it cools off... if it ever cools off. We are still in low to mid 90s.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The back is looking the best it ever has though I'm still dealing with quite a bit of weed pressure (spurge) in some spots. It's getting dense enough to hold a stripe for more than a day so I'm getting some nice crisscross patterns. It's still too dang hot to try a double cut.



Some updates on other trouble spots:

The spot that got burned from the plastic sitting on it all day is all but recovered.





The section I sprigged is doing well but is not going to fill in by the end of the season.





I'm having a youth group meeting at my house tomorrow so there will 30-40 kids running around on the turf. Thank God for Bermuda! Kids running and rolling around in the grass is the whole reason I work on the yard so much.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes sir the lawn looks absolutely great! Lots of good recovery...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I love how smooth it looks in the pics. It's still bumpy as heck. The GM1000 helps make it look smooth. I know leveling takes many years to get right but I think that just one more solid top dress and I will be into maintenance mode on the leveling. It'll be nice to do a top dress and not have to smother it in spots.

Edit: Forgot to say "Thanks!" to @ctrav


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Mid-week mow and applied my last fertilizer app of the year (10-10-10). We are still solid 90s for this week but it looks like a weekend cold front will bring some rain and put us into the low to mid 80s all next week.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Mid-week mow and applied my last fertilizer app of the year (10-10-10). We are still solid 90s for this week but it looks like a weekend cold front will bring some rain and put us into the low to mid 80s all next week.


Color is excellent and it has filled in very well! Awesome 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks @ctrav! The sun was low so it made for a darker green look.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Thanks @ctrav! The sun was low so it made for a darker green look.


Trust me I know how the time of day can improve the overall look...not taking anything away from your efforts at all! This is why I take pics at different times to try and show the lawn as I see it. Honestly it looks good when I first cut but the next day or two days later I hate it...so much to do


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Quick mow and trim this morning.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

One year later...
Don't get me started on home repairs that are still dragging along but the backyard has been my little hideaway from all the damage, demolition, and reconstruction going on throughout the city/county.

October 11, 2018









October 10, 2019


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Heck of a job buddy!


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Amazing recovery and thanks for all the details about your efforts. Honestly, I never knew that there was so much to know until I joined here and started reading about the effort some of you guys put in to your lawns.

Thanks, and keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@@stogie1020, Thanks a ton! It's been a bunch of work but worth every bit to see the kids running around in it.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Growth has slowed quite a bit but I'm still able to mow at .5". I'm going to spray Prodiamine today for cool season weeds. The winter is so short here I am not going to do a split app. I'm going full Monty for 6 months of coverage.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Heart breaking to see the damage to all the trees. It's been 30 years since Hurricane Hugo hit the Lowcountry of SC. Even with all that time you can still see tall, misshaped pines, and so on that bear the scars from Hugo. Bet you could get firewood dirt cheap last fall.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have family in North Charleston and Goose Creek; I remember Hugo as a bruiser of a storm as well. Their stories came to mind as I was sitting through Michael.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The green is holding... sort of.



I did what I thought would be a "charity" mow at .5" but ended up getting more clippings than expected. It doesn't look too bad considering it's had 3 weeks of daily kickball, soccer, and croquet.


----------

